# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello from jitjunior

## jitjunior

Hello all, i got the link for this site from world of digital, very handy actually cos i'm a newbie when it comes to fish keeping, had my first tropical tank for 7 months now. Fish are still alive, so i'm doin somethin right  :lol: . Hopefully this will be a place to get good tips on keepin them nice and healthy, and breeding tips as i've had a couple of issues in my short fish-keeping life to date. 
Also looking forward to getting to know a few of the regulars, i'll be in quite a lot. 
Speak to some of you soon hopefully!

----------


## Gary R

Good to see you other here jitjunior  :Wink: 

As with world of digital.....if we can help we will ......have a good look around m8 as there is alot on here  :fishy: 

Regards Gary

----------


## Timo

Hello welcome jitjunior.

 :fkwelcome:

----------


## Kirsty

Attachment 149 Lots of useful stuff on here  :Smile:

----------


## notanotherone

hi m8 and wellcome im sure youll find only good advice here

----------


## berley

hello jitjunior and oi what happened to you, hmmm you come on the shoutbox over at wod and ask about here, then we dont see you again  :pmsl: 

anyway glad you got regged and pleased to hear your fish are still alive

hope you enjoy the forum, im sure you'll find loads of helpful advice  :Smile:

----------

